# USYNT goalkeeper Aaron Cervantes to join Scottish club Glasgow Rangers



## OrangeCountyDad (Oct 7, 2020)

USYNT goalkeeper Aaron Cervantes to join Glasgow Rangers
					

U.S. Youth International Aaron Cervantes will join Glasgow Rangers.




					www.soccerwire.com
				





Orange County SC announced today that it has completed the transfer of U.S. Youth National Team goalkeeper *Aaron Cervantes* to Glasgow Rangers of the Scottish Premier League.

Cervantes, a Southern California native who signed his first professional contract with OCSC in 2018 at the age of 15, becomes the first player to be permanently transferred between the two clubs.


----------



## notintheface (Oct 7, 2020)

Does anyone know if there's a sell-on clause, or are US youth clubs just going to continue to get screwed by Europe?


----------



## messy (Oct 9, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Does anyone know if there's a sell-on clause, or are US youth clubs just going to continue to get screwed by Europe?


I know the MLS and therefore probably the USL (which applies to OCSC) put that reimbursement deal in place a couple of years ago, so I'm guessing that OCSC got paid something.


----------



## notintheface (Oct 12, 2020)

messy said:


> I know the MLS and therefore probably the USL (which applies to OCSC) put that reimbursement deal in place a couple of years ago, so I'm guessing that OCSC got paid something.


Yeah, sorry, I mean if Glasgow sell him to PSG or Juventus, are OCSC going to get anything.


----------



## messy (Oct 12, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Yeah, sorry, I mean if Glasgow sell him to PSG or Juventus, are OCSC going to get anything.


Oh I see...I have no idea.


----------



## jpeter (Oct 12, 2020)

messy said:


> I know the MLS and therefore probably the USL (which applies to OCSC) put that reimbursement deal in place a couple of years ago, so I'm guessing that OCSC got paid something.


Rangers and OCSC has a partner affiliate deal. Basically free transfer, no $$ changing hands on this one.  Rangers at some point might get rstp if they sell him to another clubs.


----------



## Eagle33 (Oct 13, 2020)

jpeter said:


> Rangers and OCSC has a partner affiliate deal. Basically free transfer, no $$ changing hands on this one.  Rangers at some point might get rstp if they sell him to another clubs.


Weren't Rangers already planning to loan the kid *before* he showed up?


----------



## OrangeCountyDad (Oct 18, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Yeah, sorry, I mean if Glasgow sell him to PSG or Juventus, are OCSC going to get anything.


They don't talk about specifics, but yes.  The plan for a long time has been to sell to the first club relatively cheaply and get the payoff down the road. Same reason they signed Bryang Kayo before he turned 18 (to unburden him from MLS).  The only thing they really say with Aaron's transfer was - "Oliver Wyss, Orange County's GM and president of soccer operations said that if Cervantes hits all of his milestones, the fee OCSC collects could result in a "high six-figure deal." But he added that Orange County will receive a percentage of any future transfer and that is where they hope any financial windfall will come from."

Not sure what the milestones are of course. USL as an organization keeps all the financials private.

espn.com/soccer/soccer-transfers/story/4202207/us-youth-gk-aaron-cervantes-joins-scottish-side-rangers?fbclid=IwAR3qyz_zxcjhXQ5eLf5eYW0JgxSLpSjCtj-1_9rQqtiLA_77SZR3IBV2okA


----------



## notintheface (Oct 18, 2020)

OrangeCountyDad said:


> But he added that Orange County will receive a percentage of any future transfer and that is where they hope any financial windfall will come from."


Heads up -- this is how pay-to-play starts withering and dying. If clubs can finance their operations by sell-on fees of their top tier, that helps everyone.


----------

